
Ask HN: Have you ever built something no one wanted? - crispytx
I woke up this morning with this awful feeling, &quot;I think I just spent the past 3 months building something no one wants.&quot; Has anybody else ever experienced this? I don&#x27;t want to give up too early, but I also don&#x27;t want to waste my time working on something no one wants.
======
virken
definitely - i built a online photo album web-app, thought it was pretty cool
- you could upload photos, add captions, and then narrate a story to accompany
it - much easier than typing of course - and well, if it was worth taking and
posting - why not tell why it was so impactful - anyway - people were
inherently too lazy - in this social media age people just barf a bunch of
crap onto the internet and expect people to lavish over it...

------
PaulHoule
Yes.

We could help you if you told us more about your case.

